# TiVo Roamio Pro and Plus



## ComputerLover (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Roamio...602607?hash=item236264676f:g:rpgAAOSwa-dWq19b

Tivo Roamio Pro (TCD840300) HD 450 hours 3TB and Plus (TCD848000) HD 150 hours 1TB - very good condition but Tivo Roamio Plus's faceplate edge-left side crack and loose see picture not cause TiVo programs and NO Product Lifetime.

Included in Box:
⦁ 2 TiVo Roamio remotes 
⦁ 2 Power cords
⦁ 2 Ethernet cords
⦁ 2 Composite cable


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

You would sell those quick if you would separate them out in different auctions. I looked at your auction several days ago because I was looking for a Plus model, but I didnt need a Pro. Both are in short supply right now on Ebay.


----------



## ComputerLover (Apr 5, 2012)

MeInDallas said:


> You would sell those quick if you would separate them out in different auctions. I looked at your auction several days ago because I was looking for a Plus model, but I didnt need a Pro. Both are in short supply right now on Ebay.


I think about it


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

ComputerLover said:


> I think about it


MeInDallas is correct


----------

